# Unknown year Sears and Roebuck - made in Austria



## calves (Mar 27, 2012)

Can anyone give me info on this bike?  It was an estate sale find,  no rust at all on it, and only a few marks on the paint. No dings on the frame, some mild pitting on the chrome, but I am working on that.. 

Thanks!


----------



## sam (Mar 27, 2012)

503 is the Sears supplier code--for Puch I think


----------



## calves (Mar 28, 2012)

*45*

Would the 45 be the year?


----------



## JOEL (Mar 28, 2012)

Definitely a Puch. Sears bikes had the JC Higgins brand until at least 1960.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a 1971 Sears "Tote-Cycle" with the same style badge.....


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 28, 2012)

Austro Daimler. or Puch. same thing. very high quality peice. very low value. probabaly survive a direct hit from a nuke.


----------



## Uniblab (Mar 28, 2012)

Arnold's cousin Umlaut personally built that very bike so it should be worth more than usual. 

Some links of interest:
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Austria/AD.htm
http://sheldonbrown.com/vrbn-a-f.html#austro-daimler


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 30, 2012)

That style bike is Europe's answer to America's middleweights. This style first shows up in the Sears catalog in 1961. However, they used the JC Higgins badge through 1963, and occasionally later, as they used up old stock. This bike is probably from the mid-late 60s.


----------

